# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  افتقدناكى اليوم بالاسماعيلية

## adelport

السلام عليكم يا دكتورة شيماء 
بالفعل افتقدناكى اليوم بمركز التعليم المفتوح بجامعة قناة السويس بالاسماعيلية على امل ان نلقاكى باذن الله فى الاسبوع المقبل

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

